# HBO go app



## Kevin39 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi 
I have HBO at home but just. Wondering if anyone knows if if anyone knows how many devices you can have the HBO go app on at once? Thank you


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I believe it's 3 devices.


----------

